# Anyone with a small malt baby?



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey everyone.,

My sweet little Max got weighed today at the vets office. He is just about 5 months old and weighs 2.1 pounds! He is very active, happy, and seems very healthy. I have noticed his appetite has gotten a little less. Meaning, he doesnt gobble up his food as fast or as vigorously as he did for the last 3 months. I am just wondering if any other pet parents out there have a baby this small? The vet doesnt think he will grow much bigger than 3.5 pounds....and she said shed be surprised if he even hit that weight! I love him so very much, and he is just the most precious little thing. :wub:

Any comments or thoughts?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Honestly, its so hard to tell what they will be full grown since they can grow up to 2 years. My Zoe was 3 lbs. at 5 months and is now 5 lbs. at 2 years old. She is also a poor eater but her vet said perfect. Max may stay on the smaller side...time will tell. There are malts that here on SM that weigh 3 plus pounds. Just enjoy him and love him to pieces. :wub:


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you! I do love him and he is very spoiled! I take him with me everywhere I can, I stay home, so he is with me all day long and night. We are attached to one another for sure! We have a little Yorkie girl....Roxy is 11 yrs old and weighs 4.5 pds. They have become little pals finally....took some time but they seem to really enjoy one another! warms my heart! It is fine if he ends up less than 4 pds....he is just so small, we have to be so careful with him.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know when they are so small you have to be so careful. My Zoe goes with me everywhere too. Even places dogs aren't allowed. We have a carrier that looks just like a handbag and she is so quiet and happy just being with me. These little guys are the best! :wub:


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

haha....you sound like me! which carrier do you have? I just got the kwigy bo luxe bag in gold. He loves it in there and i sneak him around where you arent suppose to have dogs. I have been "caught" by staff, but then they see him in there, and just smile and let me go on....haha. These little babies are so sweet and just want to be with you all the time. 

I got Max a cat collar with a little bell on it, so when we are home we can hear him run around and keep him safe. Its hard to find anything that fits him at all. He is all fur, so he looks a little bigger, but his little body is tiny.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

My male named Milo was 2.2lbs when he was 5 months old. Now he is about 15.5 months and weighs about 3.25lbs and he hasn't grown for at least 6 months. His weight has been fluctuating from 3.1-3.4lbs depending on when he ate vs when I weigh him. He is so precious and he is super tiny. Definitely I have to be careful with him because of his size but I think you have to with just about every Maltese since they are pretty tiny even at 8lb-10lbs. My female Mimi is two days older than Milo and weighs 3.9lbs and to me, she looks similar size as Milo. Only diff is that her head is a little bug bigger than his but other than that it's hard to tell. I love them both regardless of their weight. Only thing you do have to be watchful is that their growth isn't stunted due to some medical condition such as liver shunt. Enjoy your baby!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have two Kwigy Bo bags....the Alex Luxe in black and Alex Luxe in Silver. Is the gold nice because I thought about getting the gold too, but I think my DH will kill me. Zoe is so light 5 lbs. that I don't mind taking her with me everywhere and I mean everywhere. Zoe is very furry too it makes her look bigger. I never cut her hair just trimmed around her feet. I like her hair long.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh my gosh, your babies are soooooo cute!!! how do you keep them so white and clean? we are dealing with the tear staining thing....i am hoping it will get a bit better when the teething stops. Max's parents were 3 and 5 pounds....and he was the middle sized pup out of 3. He is charting to be less than 3.5 pds....but we will see. Where did you get your babies from?


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

I like the gold...I loved the silver, and I usually always buy silver....I guess I wanted something different. The gold is a nice shade of gold...it seems a tad more "champagne" to me. I ended up getting the large size because I wanted to the large pockets to carry things. He stretches out in there....but I am wondering if I should have gotten the smaller size now? I use it a lot with him, because I want him to gret use to it for travel on planes etc.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Its good to have a bigger one.....I hate to say it but I have two black, one small and one large black and a small silver. Its crazy but I justify it because I haven't gotten myself a handbag so this makes up for it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, I hope Leila doesn't keep growing until she's two or she may weigh 50 lbs. :HistericalSmiley: Seriously though, I would still love her even if she did get that big. She's almost 17 weeks old and weighed 4 1/2 lbs the other day. The breeder had estimated she would be between 3.5-4 lbs full grown and both of her parents are 4 lbs each. She's averaged a few ounces each week since I got her. At first, those growth charts were right on with what the breeder had said. Then, they were saying 4lbs, then 6lbs, and now her weight doesn't show on them for her age. She has slowed down with growing this past week...I think.

Your tiny babies are so cute!

I had a Yorkie who was 3.2 lbs full grown and I do miss having one that tiny. Leila is still little but her hair makes her look so much bigger. I wish she would stay just like she is now...not too little and not too big. We shall see.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Max&Roxy said:


> Hey everyone.,
> 
> My sweet little Max got weighed today at the vets office. He is just about 5 months old and weighs 2.1 pounds! He is very active, happy, and seems very healthy. I have noticed his appetite has gotten a little less. Meaning, he doesnt gobble up his food as fast or as vigorously as he did for the last 3 months. I am just wondering if any other pet parents out there have a baby this small? The vet doesnt think he will grow much bigger than 3.5 pounds....and she said shed be surprised if he even hit that weight! I love him so very much, and he is just the most precious little thing. :wub:
> 
> Any comments or thoughts?


Where did Max come from? My Jops was 2.5 pounds at 5-months. I believe that is normal. She is now 5-pounds, at 10-years-old.

Perhaps it's just me, but I do not believe a vet can predict your pup will only gain a little over a pound in his life-time.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava has a ton of carriers, but believe it or not, this one is our very favorite. ....and it's for a ferrett. It fits the smaller malts perfectly!!! They can lay down or sit up and they are so comfortable in there.









Ava was just over 2 lbs at 6 months and is now 3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for your compliment. The picture on the avatar was when they were like 5months old. They are currently 15.5 months old. Mine are having some tear staining too right now. I have changed food and I think they are allergic to whatever is in it because they both started tearing a lot recently. They didn't tear too much when they were teething though but right now their tear stains are pretty bad so I will have to try different food again and see. Below is a recent picture of them and you can see that their faces are not as clean as it used to be.

http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/u...g.html?&_suid=1351906878162011999001778598084



Max&Roxy said:


> Oh my gosh, your babies are soooooo cute!!! how do you keep them so white and clean? we are dealing with the tear staining thing....i am hoping it will get a bit better when the teething stops. Max's parents were 3 and 5 pounds....and he was the middle sized pup out of 3. He is charting to be less than 3.5 pds....but we will see. Where did you get your babies from?


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Just to give you an idea of what 3.25lb looks like, I am attaching a picture here of Milo which was taken last month. 3.25lbs is very very tiny. Look how tiny he looks next to the regular TV remote!


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh my goodness Milo is soooo cute! adorable!

I agree that is hard to predict what size the dog will be, I have a feeling he is gonna be a small malt....but only time will tell. It wouldnt matter what size he ended up, small, medium or lage....he is my baby. 

These little dogs attract a lot of attention though....when I take him out, people always stop me and ask, what kind of dog, how old is he, where did i get him, and how much bigger will he be.

I got Max from a lady who breeds her two malts. Shes been doing it for a long time and I felt comfortable at the time with her. However, I have learned A LOT, after reading this site....which I didnt find until after I got Max. I just pray that he is healthy and is with me for many years to come....because he has stolen our hearts.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am assuming since he is 5 months old you have done the Bile Acids Test? It is normally not done as a matter of course and you have to ask for it from your vet. It takes a couple of hours & a feed w/a blood draw before & after the feed. It will give you peace of mind that things are OK in regard to the liver. A lot of dogs on the small side have liver issues, but some are just small and entirely healthy.
Small dogs require special diligence---it is easy to step on them, etc. I hope your baby continues to grow & progress well. I remember little Rudy Roo on here who grew up to be so much bigger than was thought possible---he is a lovely example of how love grows a puppy.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

No we havent done that test yet. I will have to call and ask about it. I have never even heard of it before. I sure hope all is good with my little baby.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hit the search bar above & you can find lots of helpful stuff w/the BAT or Bile Acids Test topic.


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks! I will do that for sure!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

My little bruiser will be 5 month on christmas day and he was weighted almost 2 weeks ago at 5.5 lbs - he's part shihtzhu though don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have four fluffs and the biggest is just 5lbs. The others rang from 3 1/2 to 4 1/2.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

My Isabella was a whopping 9.2 oz at birth. If you look at growth charts she is off the chart and you'd wonder, "What size will she be if she keeps growing at this pace?". Our breeder said she was 1 1/2 to 2 times the size as a pup of their usual litters. There are many reasons why she was a big pup. Her mom, dad, grandmother, and aunt are no more than 4 1/2 to 5 lbs. She is 15 weeks tomorrow and she now weighs a bit less than 3 lbs. What will she max out at? We will see. As long as your little one is perky, healthy and happy I wouldn't worry. Just let nature take it's course. Enjoy the journey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I have the black Kwigy Bo Luxe and love it! I get more compliments on my "purse" and have snuck Cozette into many places without people knowing it. She is just a bit over three pounds at 2 years of age. 

It's true that you can't tell how big they will get until they are done growing. Pippa was very tiny and tracking to be about 3.5 to 4 lbs, and she is a bit over 5 now! I'd specifically wanted a smaller one so she could play with Cozette and not injure her hip that had been operated on, but they do just great regardless of Pippa growing a bit bigger than I'd expected. 

I like the idea of the bell on the collar! Cozette can get under my feet when I'm not expecting it, and I worry I'll trip over her and hurt either her or myself!


----------



## Max&Roxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey everyone!
we just got back from the vets office for his pre-neuter appointment. Max is 6.5 months old and weighs a little over 3 pounds. So he is still really small. The chart so far is pretty accurate, as in he is staying within the small size for predicting his final adult weight. I feel he will probably end up just under 4 pds or so. Which would be a great size for me. He is so easy to carry around and take places!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

Teddy at 5 months was 2lb 10 oz. both parents just over 4lb so I am guessing he will be similar. Only time will tell. Mom maltese dad yorkie


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine is 5 years old -- almost 6 and she weighs 9.0 Ibs. I like this size I don't feel like I am going to drop her!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe at 6 months was 3.5 lbs. Now full grown is 5.2 lbs. I do weigh her occasionally on a digital scale.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If Max hasn't had the Bile Acids Test w/the vet, please request it be done---just to be on the safe side. All pups need this as a base-line, esp. the small ones, and many vets do not do it. If anything comes up later then you have that to look back at---truly worth the money.


----------



## Angelswish (May 18, 2013)

My little Bella had a check up and the vetranarian said she is 4 lbs. and 5.2 inches she is 3 months old. The vet said she is healthy but here in Bulgaria people dont know much about her breed so he couldnt tell me if it is normal for het to be that big at that age, he said toy breeds grow up to 7 or 8 months so it will be normal for her to be almost full size now....
reading on how tiny your baby's are I am kinda concern about her is it normal?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*So Happy FOr You. I Never thought how big Yogi Would Be I Didn't Know Much when I First Had Him Hes About 7 pounds But such a small Frame. So I Don't Fear Smashing Him. lol*

*Enjoy and Love Love Love. Nickee In Pa**
*They Make Life Great!!!!*


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia is 8 1/2 lbs and the vet says she's perfect...but not to let her get any bigger. *

*Does anyone take their larger Maltese in carriers?? The only place I take her is the park, the bank and Petco....Don't know if I can put her in her stroller and walk her around the mall or not...I keep thinking about trying..what can they do..tell me to leave?? LOL*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is an old thread, and not sure if the OP is still following, I hope Max has had a chem panel and a bile acid test ye? If not, I would have those done very soon. Some of the smaller malts can have liver porblems. Best to catch it early if that is the case.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

nwyant1946 said:


> *Mia is 8 1/2 lbs and the vet says she's perfect...but not to let her get any bigger. *
> 
> *Does anyone take their larger Maltese in carriers?? The only place I take her is the park, the bank and Petco....Don't know if I can put her in her stroller and walk her around the mall or not...I keep thinking about trying..what can they do..tell me to leave?? LOL*



Sushi turned 6 months old yesterday and weighs 4lbs. I take him EVERYWHERE. The only place I couldn't take him was Costco. Everywhere else has been easy with no issues at all. I take Sushi in his Snuggle Sack. Even in restaurants he sits next to me in his bag (I never take him out of the bag at food places). I am blessed because he is SO good. I would suggest taking Mia out on some test runs to places where the employees know you. I started with Starbucks. Mia will let you know if being out and about is for her. I think the bag is less conspicuous then the stroller. I can't tell you how many people say "oh, I didn't realize he was a real dog!" Like I would carry a stuffed animal around. :blink: I always have the attitude of what's the worse that will happen? They ask me to leave.....No big deal.

I even took Sushi to the 50th State Fair last night. I put a picture up on Sushi's Instagram account. 

Instagram

Good luck!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley is 8 months old and weighs 4.6 lbs


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Oakley is 8 months old and weighs 4.6 lbs


Tyler was about that size and age when I got him. Now he's between 5 and 5.25 lbs. I'm very small and couldn't handle carrying a bigger dog for long.


----------



## Mason Mom (May 20, 2013)

I love him!!!! Milo is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!! Mason is 13 months old and weighs 6lbs. We struggled for months to get him to the 5lbs mark so that he could take the pill for his flea prevention. Being 6lbs he's still a small little guy. The hair just makes them look and feel bigger.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Snowbody said:


> Tyler was about that size and age when I got him. Now he's between 5 and 5.25 lbs. I'm very small and couldn't handle carrying a bigger dog for long.


I would like to see Oakley gain some! He has been in this range for a month! Maybe if he just fills out a little! He is such a picky eater, but so active!


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Paisley weighed 3 lbs at the same age. After 6 months she started growing faster. She is over a year and a half old now and weighs 6.2 lbs!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Zoe was also 4.8 lbs. at 8 months old. Now she is 5.2 lbs. but not a good eater at all. My vet says she is perfect.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Bijou is 2.11 at 6 days shy of 6 months. She makes up for her size in personality...let me just tell you!!


----------



## Angelswish (May 18, 2013)

Bella is still tiny I have no idea where her weight is from. When I give her a bath I can see what her real size is, and she looks like a small mouse but when she is not wet she is all fluff so she looks 10 times bigger her hair is growing but it is so air like so when I brush it is fluffs alot my husbant said she looks like a big peace of cotton


----------



## Emmayui (May 1, 2012)

Elly was 2.3 lbs when she was 5 or 6 months old, but she's now 4.3 lbs (she just turned 1 year old) Her dad is 6 lbs, and mom is 5.5 lbs. Elly's littermate is just about same size as Elly, but a little thicker. I wonder if she will grow any bigger.


----------

